# Work from home in UAE



## chefdecouscous

Hello,
My name is Nick and I am an American citizen. My wife is looking to teach school for an organization in the UAE. They will sponsor her visa as well as mine. I am currently a translator (German-English) and work from home in the US for a company in Romania. Would there be anything wrong with continuing this line of work from the UAE, just online from home as I currently am? I would need reliable Internet to download and upload my projects, but would there be anything I would need to do in the way of notifying the authorities I'm working there? The way I see it, I could just continue translating, paying taxes in the US (non-taxed in the UAE?), and get paid to my American account as usual every month since my visa would already be sponsored as her spouse...

Sorry, a loaded question! Please let me know if you have any information for me!! Thanks! 

nick


----------



## Angelica001

Nop you just need to buy an Internet connection is UAE and you are working as a freelancer kind of stuff so you don't need to inform and get permission from any one.


----------



## mrsm

chefdecouscous said:


> Hello,
> My name is Nick and I am an American citizen. My wife is looking to teach school for an organization in the UAE. They will sponsor her visa as well as mine. I am currently a translator (German-English) and work from home in the US for a company in Romania. Would there be anything wrong with continuing this line of work from the UAE, just online from home as I currently am? I would need reliable Internet to download and upload my projects, but would there be anything I would need to do in the way of notifying the authorities I'm working there? The way I see it, I could just continue translating, paying taxes in the US (non-taxed in the UAE?), and get paid to my American account as usual every month since my visa would already be sponsored as her spouse...
> 
> Sorry, a loaded question! Please let me know if you have any information for me!! Thanks!
> 
> nick


Hi, my husband does this with no problems. I am a teacher and sponsor him and my daughter, his visa says not allowed to work but this is in UAE, if you are working remotely and paying US taxes you are earning in the US and not here. We have had no problems although setting up the internet takes ages as you need your visa in your passport before you set up and this can take several weeks. My husband had to spend a lot of time in starbucks! As your wife is lead on the visa everything has to be in her name. We are from UK and his tax status is non domiciled. Hope this helps.


----------



## chefdecouscous

Thank you for the info. Funny you should mention Starbucks - we don't currently have Internet at home in the US, and I work there every day anyway  also work there as a barista part-time. Haha! But thanks for the info. I'm not too worried about US taxation - that will take care of itself, already had to traverse that labyrinth living in Romania, and I've got a guy


----------



## mrsm

chefdecouscous said:


> Thank you for the info. Funny you should mention Starbucks - we don't currently have Internet at home in the US, and I work there every day anyway  also work there as a barista part-time. Haha! But thanks for the info. I'm not too worried about US taxation - that will take care of itself, already had to traverse that labyrinth living in Romania, and I've got a guy


Haha, thank goodness for starbucks! Good luck with the move when the time comes


----------

